# Smoked Salmon Cream Cheese



## ksmith9 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I thought I would share this. I sold my vertical pellet smoker to a nice gentleman for $100 and a crap ton of smoked fish. After seeing all the posts on cream cheese, I smoked cream cheese for 2 hours at 250, then I mixed it with finely diced raw onion, dill, pepper, a couple tablespoons of pickle juice, and smoked salmon. The results were incredible. I don't know what everyone else does for thanksgiving, but we typically have ritz and cheeses and meat for apps while the main course is cooking. This combo was DA BOMB. I scored the cream cheese and than topped it with oil, salt and pepper. I made it today as a trial before I put it out at Thanksgiving, and it had RAVE reviews. If anyone is looking for a cream cheese dip for Thanksgiving like we do, it was incredible!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 6, 2021)

Sounds like a plan! Looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 12, 2021)

Late getting here but that sure sounds good and gives me an idea for leftover SS !
Thanks ks


----------



## cmayna (Nov 12, 2021)

Sounds perfect, especially for us with a bunch of smoked salmon.  When you scored the cream cheese and topped it with oil &S/P  was this before you smoked it?  What flavor wood did you use?  Was it a 8oz block of cream cheese?


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 13, 2021)

K
 ksmith9


Any chance of sharing the recipe?  

Specific amounts and proportions in the mixture would be helpful.

Thanks,

John


----------



## ksmith9 (Nov 13, 2021)

Sorry Guys,

When I made this post last week it was in a haste (and I had a few drinks) so I didn't take any pictures or anything but this is what I did. I scored a block of cream cheese (I use that neufchatel but to each their own) and put S & P and drizzled oil before throwing it on the smoker. Than threw it on at 250 while I was cooking a meatloaf, I pulled the cream cheese after about 2 hours, then while the cream cheese was hot I added the following:

Smoked Salmon (I believe it was about 4 oz)
Dill (roughly 1-2 tbsp)
about a quarter of finely diced onion
Couple splashes of pickle juice (1-2 tbsp)
Pepper

I don't measure anything so I just kept adding to taste. As far as the wood, I have gravity fed charcoal smoker, and I threw in a handful of pecan chips while smoking. If I had capers I definitely would have added a spoonful of capers. This was even better the following morning. I am going to make a couple blocks for Thanksgiving the night before, than mound it into a big ball so it replaces that cheeseball that I have always thought was overrated.  When I make another batch next weekend I will definitely document that one in full for everyone.

Also the size of the cream cheese was just the standard block, I am drawing a blank as to if that is 4 or 8 oz.


----------

